# Eels?



## TTT (Jun 26, 2013)

I frequently fish Bob Sikes and have never seen anyone catch an eel. Last night dozens were caught along the bridge. Anyway, does anyone know what might have been bringing them in? Also, will they work for bait?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, they are good for bait, but they're the most aggravating SOB's ever. My guess is they're returning from spawning in the Sargasso Sea. The females will continue up the rivers into freshwater while the males will hang out in the estuaries and drink beer and watch football, enjoying their time away from the females.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

As I sit here sippin on my beer, while my wife is headin to Atmore with Mom and Uncle, This post cracked me up. 

They are killer baits offshore as well.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

you sure you aren't talking about ribbon fish?


----------



## TTT (Jun 26, 2013)

flex said:


> you sure you aren't talking about ribbon fish?


The face made me think eel. I will try to get a picture later today so someone can confirm. Froze one just in case I wanted to try them for bait.


----------



## TTT (Jun 26, 2013)

Bodupp said:


> Yes, they are good for bait, but they're the most aggravating SOB's ever. My guess is they're returning from spawning in the Sargasso Sea. The females will continue up the rivers into freshwater while the males will hang out in the estuaries and drink beer and watch football, enjoying their time away from the females.


:thumbup:


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Ribbonfish looks like a spainish face with the teeth and a slender body. ells will look like snakes with small heads.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

we all know cobias eat them i know they work well for amber jacks a friend used to swear by them as grooper baits at 3 or 4 $ an ell never experemented much with them although i did get the jacks good at the end of cobia season years back


----------



## TTT (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the information everyone


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

i was there yesterday and they are eels. saw some caught and they were thrown on the bridge to die which i feel is crappy. either throw them back or use them for bait.. leaving them on the bridge to die is unsportsmanlike


----------



## TTT (Jun 26, 2013)

flex said:


> i was there yesterday and they are eels. saw some caught and they were thrown on the bridge to die which i feel is crappy. either throw them back or use them for bait.. leaving them on the bridge to die is unsportsmanlike


Unfortunately people do it frequently with catfish and stingray too. The eels I kept the other day were picked up off the bridge because someone left them there.


----------

